# Guadalupe 4/15/13



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Headed to the Guadalupe River despite winds over 25+. Couldn't see a dang thing all morning. Once noon came around a faint shadow finally rolled into visibility. The rojo bug fly was called into action and to my surprise the fish nailed it as soon as it hit the water. To add even more surprise, once I set the hook this grass carp cleared the water. This particular section of the river is littered with tree stumps, which I can usually steer the commons clear of... However this fish was having none of it! I had to swim around the deeper stumps where I couldn't touch bottom. Finally she tired and I had her in a position to land. Went to get the GoPro. GoPro keeps freezing. Great. Of all the fish! I had to make due with an iPhone, which ended up coming out OK but not great.



















Brandon


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

wow Brandon, a real beauty... glad you had fun.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know what you did with the fish, but Texas fishing regulations state that it's illegal to release a grass carp alive.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Boboe said:


> I don't know what you did with the fish, but Texas fishing regulations state that it's illegal to release a grass carp alive.


ruh-roh!!!


----------



## Trapp (Apr 6, 2011)

I read about that and looked it up cause that is what I thought. After carefully reading it is illegal to remove them from where they were caught with out first removing the intestines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Terry


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Boboe said:


> I don't know what you did with the fish, but Texas fishing regulations state that it's illegal to release a grass carp alive.


Dam young kids never paying attention to the rules...:headknock


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Billy Baroo said:


> Dam young kids never paying attention to the rules...:headknock


I am fully aware of the law. This is a dammed section of the creek in which the private housing development, that granted me permission to fish it from the bank, has a triploid grass carp permit.

While of course the creek is public, and subject to flooding, im not totally sure what system could be in place to not let the fish escape. There is a gate above the dam, but a large flood would surpass or damage it.

Anywho, This HOA was nice enough to allow me to fish here, and if they say they have a triploid grass carp permit, im going to respect that and release the fish they purchased.

Brandon


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

BrandonFox said:


> I am fully aware of the law. This is a dammed section of the creek in which the private housing development, that granted me permission to fish it from the bank, has a triploid grass carp permit.
> 
> While of course the creek is public, and subject to flooding, im not totally sure what system could be in place to not let the fish escape. There is a gate above the dam, but a large flood would surpass or damage it.
> 
> ...


To quote Billy Baroo; dam young kids being respectful of those granting permission/access... roflmao :rotfl:

Sorry Billy, I couldn't resist...


----------

